# Barudan vs Melco



## Pjc24soc (Sep 13, 2013)

Looking into 2 different embroidery machines and wondering if you have the choice would buy a Barudan or a Melco? First time shop.
TIA


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Barudan all the way.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Bought Melco because there are no other techs in our area. Heard of people flying in techs to service their machines in my location.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you seen either machine in use? I did (along with Tajima), and it was the major factor in which I chose to go with.

I don't know how someone can strongly recommend one major brand over another but don't even know what you are going to embroider. I wonder if many of these folks have never used anything but the brand they are pushing.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Posylane said:


> Have you seen either machine in use? I did (along with Tajima), and it was the major factor in which I chose to go with.
> 
> I don't know how someone can strongly recommend one major brand over another but don't even know what you are going to embroider. I wonder if many of these folks have never used anything but the brand they are pushing.


What you are going to embroider shouldn't make any difference as to which brand of machine you buy. My Barudan will embroider anything I can hoop and get on the machine.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Unless Barudan has changed their machine design, you won't get into pockets with a Barudan like you will a Melco. And Melco has more room under the machine which makes embroidering some types of items easier (we do a lot of bulky items).

So there are things Barudan is not as adept at embroidering. If that is the kind of item you embroider a lot of, it makes a real difference in your workday. Also, I have not seen a lot of Barudan machines at work, but when I was making my decision, it was easier to load and place a design with the Melco. Every job we do is unique (and short embroidery times), so if a machine is harder to load and place a design with, it makes a difference in how many jobs per hour can be done.

If the above things aren't important to what you normally embroider, you won't notice or value them. If they are important, you will clearly notice and there will be a clear difference in productivity.


----------



## 4 the Team (May 31, 2013)

So many factors in determining which brand is best for you. I have 5 Melcos. Started with 1 and have been adding more as the business has dictated. Don't overlook expansion issues when looking at your first one. That was major for us. My husbands company has a 2 head Tajima he thinks is great, however I can fit 4 Amayas in the same footprint and have the option to do the same job on all 4 at once or do 4 different jobs at the same time. We do everthing from names and left chest logos to full twill backs, hats, sleeves, bags, etc. I am a Melco fan.


----------



## purplecheese (May 22, 2011)

Posylane said:


> Unless Barudan has changed their machine design, you won't get into pockets with a Barudan like you will a Melco. And Melco has more room under the machine which makes embroidering some types of items easier (we do a lot of bulky items).
> 
> So there are things Barudan is not as adept at embroidering. If that is the kind of item you embroider a lot of, it makes a real difference in your workday.


While I agree with the pockets (depending if you are saying shirt pocket or jeans...) one can get a Bridge style Barudan that allows quite a bit of room around the machine and under, much like the Melco. Barudan also makes purpose built machines - such as ones for golf bags, long jean embroidery, etc; but costs will skyrocket with each specific built machine.

As for loading designs, loading on a Barudan with the newer interface is rather quick. I think it's going to come down to preference in using the machines.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Is the Bridge style machine the really big one on the huge cart? It was also very expensive compared to the Elite Pro II style machine.


----------



## Pjc24soc (Sep 13, 2013)

one more brand to throw into the mix...Ricoma...
any personal experience with this brand?

TIA


----------



## rwmembroidery (Jun 27, 2012)

I use both Barudan and Melco Amaya's and have been extremely happy with both machines.

I love Melco's acti-feed system and have had no major problems with either brand.

Do not have any personal experience with the Ricoma brand


----------



## purplecheese (May 22, 2011)

Posylane said:


> Is the Bridge style machine the really big one on the huge cart? It was also very expensive compared to the Elite Pro II style machine.


I don't believe the costs is tremendously more, maybe 10% more; depends on what you will be doing. I have the Elite II and am very happy with it, but there are some bags (canvas duffel, compter, etc) that can be difficult to fit just right with the way the legs are situated on the Barudan. I am currently saving to buy the CO1 myself.

As for Ricoma, it's a Chinese brand and from the Techs I have spoken with, stay away from Chinese machines.


----------

